# Shih-chon groom!



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

My neighbor's Bichon/Shih cross cutie pants Zoe.  
This is my first time doing a round face & my first attempt at using thinning shears. I'm pretty happy with the outcome, though I can see spots I could have smoothed out much better! Just thought I'd share some pics of this precious face.  

First are before, the rest are after. The last photo is with my dad, an avid "big dog only" guy. He MELTED around this sweetie. She made herself at home in his lazy chair as soon as she got inside, haha.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, nice job... what a cutie!


----------

